# Conversor de temperatura a tensión en base a diodo remoto



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2011)

*Conversor de temperatura a tensión capaz de medir diodos a distancia con una precisión de 1°C * 

Publicado: 13/07/2011

​
*Linear Technology Corporation* presenta el *LTC2997*, una serie de conversores de temperatura a tensión de alta precisión con resistencia de cancelación incorporada a para sistemas de 2.5V a 5.5V.

Muy pocos sistemas de tensión hoy en día consideran la temperatura para hacer el balance total de mantenimiento y fiabilidad. Las implementaciones tradicionales requieren una serie de filtros, una referencia precisa y una fuente de corriente, resultando en un complejo sistema conversor que deriva en un mal funcionamiento si no se diseña correctamente.

El *LTC2997* ofrece una solución para monitoreo de forma simple, que capaz de medir la temperatura de un diodo a distancia con una precisión de ±1°C o de la temperatura local con ±1.5°C, siendo que su tensión de salida es proporcional a la temperatura absoluta. *LTC2997* supone una solución precisa, de reducido tamaño y mínimo consumo.


----------



## tatajara (Jul 16, 2011)

saludos


----------



## making85 (Ago 29, 2011)

Genial!!! 
No sé como no se ha empleado en masas este dispositivo.


----------

